
Gif Machine as a Service - ProZsolt
https://github.com/wolfd/gifmachine
======
ProZsolt
Created a Lita chatbot integration for it: [https://github.com/ProZsolt/lita-
gifmachine](https://github.com/ProZsolt/lita-gifmachine)

